# Sticky  What Do You Look For In A Campground?



## PDX_Doug

We all have our own ideas of what constitutes a great camping trip, or not. And the places we choose to stay can have a huge impact on our enjoyment of the outing. So, I thought it would be interesting to find out just what are the things that matter to you, when you are deciding where to stay, and where to take a pass on.

Obviously, the range of camping tastes represented by this group is broad. From commercial campgrounds to boondocking, state parks to members only facilities, so I would anticipate our answers will be equally diverse. But I also expect there will be a lot of commonality in what matters.

For some it may be back-in vs. drive through sites. Others may be more concerned about a family or pet friendly environment. How about amenities, both on site and off (but nearby). Security? Store? propane? ADA compliant? Do you care if your site is paved or gravel? Maybe you can't live without a fire pit, or a swimming pool. And, by the same token, what are the things that might disqualify a campground from consideration?

So let's hear it... What matters to you?

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: As your responses flow in, I will try to keep a consolidated listing on the second post in this thread.


----------



## PDX_Doug

_*THE LIST...*_

*Things that matter...**
Availability
Reserve America listing
Water
Electricity
Sewer
Privacy
Trees/Shade
Wildlife
Quiet
Waterfront
Not too many kids
Grass areas
Sites for larger RV's
Level sites
Resorts
Paved RV parking
Picnic tables
BBQ's
Swimming pool
Clean bathrooms/showers
Laundry facilities
Cable
WiFi / Internet
Paved roads
Friendly, kind and courteous campground owners and staff
Well kept grounds
Reasonable size site
Clean facilities
Playground
Open skies (star gazing opportunities)
Natural setting
Trails
Fishing
Pet friendly
Friendly, kind and courteous neighbors
Quiet hours
Woodsy park w/ hookups
Kid friendly
No age restrictions

*Things that don't...**
Cable
WiFi / Internet

*Turn offs...**
Noisy/party atmosphere
Overcrowding
Drunks
Mowed grass
Too much asphalt / concrete
Long term / permanent residents
Bears

* Items are listed in the order mentioned. The same items may appear on both lists. No right or wrong answers here!


----------



## bill_pfaff

Doug, if "The List" is supposed to be a link it isn't working


----------



## PDX_Doug

"The List" is not a link. Just the post I will consolidate everything to as we go along.


----------



## 5th Time Around

The first requirement is availibility! We can only camp weekends when 30% of the other people can only camp. In Florida, the other 70% are snow birds and they have big rigs like me. And the best campgrounds are never available on the weekends. Basically, I get online to Reserve America, put in the weekend & size site I need and see what pops up. That's how I decide to camp. It has been pretty good to us, seen some places we would never had gone.

Basically all the state parks have water & electric. Sewer is a luxury. Cable IMHO is not why I go camping and neither is Internet.


----------



## garyb1st

Privacy, not too many neighbors. Trees, lot of shade. Wildlife, not the kind that drinks beer and plays charades until 2AM. Water, rivers, lakes or the ocean. Cooler, higher altitudes if not near water. Desert during the winter months. Not too many kids, been there done that, exception = granddaughter.


----------



## Nathan

I like to be in the woods with some privacy. Utilities are usually optional for us. Grass is very nice since it cuts down on the dirt, but not always feasible if the shade is too dense. As the trailers keep getting bigger, I'm afraid it is getting harder to level them and eventually that will become a bigger deal.


----------



## mswalt

I like *resorts *for the most part......large sites, paved, with picnic tables or even BBQ facilities (of course I have my own, too), swimming pools, nice, clean bathrooms and showers and laundry facilities for longer stays. Full hookups to include cable or wi-fi. Not a must, but I like it.

I don't like to be crowded, and I need space for my awning to be utilized. Shade is nice.

I also like paved roads, not dirt or gravel.

I enjoy private campgrounds more than public, better than state parks or "campgrounds." I like them, just not as much. I enjoy having all the amenities.

I guess I'm spoiled.

Or like to be, I guess.

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana

kind campground owners and staff
grounds that are well kept (i.e. grass mowed)
reasonable size site
site fairly level
clean facilities

-Hope


----------



## AZthunderations

Camping and RVing seem to be getting put into the same catagory here. Camping is getting away from the crowds, quiet, space to sprawl out, maybe not so many amenities, quiet, perhaps gravel roads to get there, quiet, friendly park hosts and a quiet atmosphere. Did I mention QUIET? We don't care if there are attractions nearby or if the campground is remote. We go camping for the camping and to get away from the city.
We have also RV'd and sometimes their electric cord is wrapped around my awning support and my slide is in the way of someone elses. If we are doing this for a reason and planned on it, it's OK, but to me, it ain't camping.


----------



## KosinTrouble

I'm pretty simple in what I need, look for.

A place for the kids to play, can be either a field, or a playground.
Grass or packed gravel (wont camp in sand. sand in alberta + rain = mud)
room to put all my stuff out.

Other than that, I dont care about too much. Noise doesnt bother me, I can sleep through just about anything. Done the camping in fields, bush, tree's areas.. but even the above can be sacrificed as long as I have one of two things. My family or even the outlaws.

Kos


----------



## Ghosty

mswalt said:


> I like *resorts *for the most part......large sites, paved, with picnic tables or even BBQ facilities (of course I have my own, too), swimming pools, nice, clean bathrooms and showers and laundry facilities for longer stays. Full hookups to include cable or wi-fi. Not a must, but I like it.
> 
> I don't like to be crowded, and I need space for my awning to be utilized. Shade is nice.
> 
> I also like paved roads, not dirt or gravel.
> 
> I enjoy private campgrounds more than public, better than state parks or "campgrounds." I like them, just not as much. I enjoy having all the amenities.
> 
> I guess I'm spoiled.
> 
> Or like to be, I guess.
> 
> Mark


X2

I also like it when I am parked between the Hawaiian Tropic Suntan Team RV and the Budwieser RV ...


----------



## N7OQ

I look for a site that is close to water, open skies so I can use my telescope(DW looks for lots of trees) I want a site that is not close to anyone else. I like a campground that is quite but not empty. Turn offs are loud drunks, sites that are right next to each other, or grass that is mowed(wild uncut grass is OK). I don't like a lot of Asphalt or concrete the more natural the better. Lots of wildlife is a big plus and trails to go on nature hikes. If there is good fishing close by that is the biggest plus. Oh yeah another big turn off is campgrounds that allow long term camping where people are living there, where their camper has a deck, flowers, astroturf etc.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

kind, courteous, friendly, caring camp host or managers and places that allow 4 leggeds. Kind , courteous,friendly, caring neighbors that take care of their 4 leggeds. The thing I like the most about camping/rving is the comradarie (sp?) of fellow campers, something you don't get when moteling. I do not like partiers, I obey and respect the quiet hours and expect the same from other. And Pick up after your dogs!

Electricity and water and amenities I really enjoy. I do like dry camping at my dads but it's the people there I go to see and there is always someone to help me with water or generator if Rick isn't around.

Your trailer is your home away from home and if you leave home to get away from home and you love no amenities then that' s where you'll find yourself, in quiet remote locations! For others, packing up the home on wheels and going to another place that has amenities to be just as comfortable as if at home but with the benefit of new faces to talk to and campfire or ring to enjoy is perfect for them. There is no perfect place that will appeal to everyone and it's fun to read on the forum where people have gone.

I can handle the rain if I can hibernate inside and read and stay warm and protect my immune system, Rick on the other hand gets cabin fever and needs to be out and about! I crave down time, Rick needs something to do or people to talk to to occupy his time.

My favorite locations are woodsy type parks with hookups. We stayed at the perfect place in Glacier a couple years ago...it was heaven....except for the bears. No matter what Rick says, that was NOT funny.

To sum it up, we prefer hookups for the most part but can "rough it" now and then too! Life is stressful enough and even getting ready and packed and getting things done to leave is stressful. Getting there, hooking up, getting out the bbq, kicking back and visiting and no black tank worries, no water worries and lots of cold beer....ahhhhh....

Clean, quiet during quiet time, and friendly people mean alot to me. Oh, did I mention picking up after your dog?

One more thing, if we are taking grandaughter with us, we will most often look for something that will have some appeal to her as well, i.e. play area.

On another note, I hate hate hate the snobs whether because they have bigger and fancier rigs, have different backgrounds or interests, have more money, etc and therefore ignore you, won't look your way, avoid you...MAN I HATE THAT!


----------



## Jim Savage

We look for a place with WiFi because we home school our children and they need the internet to do their school work, also since dw and I are working on our degrees we need internet access also so I guess that is number one, next is cable so we can watch the news,A nice shade tree to hide from the sun. It has to be pet friendly, Kid Frendly, and not age restricted. Fishing is always good. Has to have clean bathrooms/showers. water and electric, sewer would be nice


----------



## OBcanOB

We like both kinds of camping (and RV'ing). If were camping, we like the provincial and state parks the most, they seem to be well kept in every province and state, though many times they are full, so you need to plan. We also like just parking in a field somewhere, there are often farms, etc. that will accommodate.

When we go the other way, we like the resort type private campgrounds that offer everything. We like lots of space, clean, quiet and respectful people. Like to get the internet to keep in touch with the family and read our local newspaper online.


----------



## Tyvekcat

yeah, I like the state parks. Trees, wide open spaces, no commercialism. Forest, lakes, creeks. The more remote and off the beaten path the better. Park rangers come around more often in a state park which is good.
But I like remote National Forest too. Good big sites. 
Cat stays in the Outback.

Non crowded, after Labor day camping is the best. Electricity is nice, but can get a long without it.
I always considered electric, and water luxury and a dump station. Thats cool.

It seems like every private owned park, has trailers that are parked all over the place that people live in. Porches built and golf carts running you over, psycho rules, or chaos. Thats not for me.

Quiet time, roasting marshmallows over a campfire, with the nieces. Cool autumn nights no tv. I guess i'm old school.

That was interesting about some of the "larger rig snobbery". Hmmm I havn't noticed that, but we tend to stay off to ourselves. I will have to watch for that. interesting.

agree with all of Doug's dislikes.

Good topic.


----------



## 4ME

proximity to other attractions.


----------



## ssrrchase

High scores in the Woodall's book and a pool for the kids - that pretty much sums it up for us.


----------



## Lmbevard

I was looking over the list of things that are important when we chose camping spots. My main concern is safety. I have camped in several CG that I did not feel safe at; lot of drunken parties, cars driving thru all hours of the night and day, etc. The thing that stops this thing is a ranger or CG owner on the premise that is visible. As far as most of the other things on the list I like level, big sites with Electricity and a campground that is woodsy, shaded and quiet (and reasonably priced!). For the most part, water, sewer, showers doesn't matter. I've got that in the Outback, that's why I bought it.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

For out annual two-week trip we are looking for a campground where we can spend a few days and:

Have some breathing room between sites (I don't want to feel crowded)
Shade
A place to swim
A place to canoe
Some places to bicycle
Good supervision (ranger/host)
Quiet
Trees
We tend to prefer State or Provincial parks.

We avoid:

Campgrounds with Permanent Residents
Crowded side-by-side sites
Places frequented by off-road vehicles, mainly due to the noise.
Resorts, "RV Parks"
Our criteria is different when we are "on the road" going from one place to another. For these campgrounds we prefer pull-throughs, don't mind some moderate crowding, no need for lakes and bicycle paths (but a pool is an extra) and lack of shade is ok.

Ed


----------



## OregonCampin

No campground at all? aka Free Range Camping (if any of you listen to Bill Engvall you will get the humor in this, if not, go listen to his skit call "Free Range Chicken")

So my wants / needs would fall somewhere in here:
Water (to swim in, skip rocks on or kayak on, not for hookups)
Trees/Shade
Wildlife
Quiet
Waterfront
Open skies (star gazing opportunities)
Natural setting
Trails (hiking & dirt bike)
Fishing
Pet friendly
No neighbors
Requires folding in mirrors to get too 
May require 4 wheel drive certian times of the year.
Campfires allowed

Things that don't matter too much:
Availability (most of our favorites are always available if you can get too them)
Reserve America listing
Water
Electricity
Sewer
Privacy
Grass areas
Sites for larger RV's
Level sites
Resorts
Paved RV parking
Picnic tables
BBQ's
Swimming pool
Clean bathrooms/showers (eh??)
Laundry facilities
Cable
WiFi / Internet
Paved roads
Friendly, kind and courteous campground owners and staff
Well kept grounds
Reasonable size site
Clean facilities
Playground


----------



## BullwinkleMoose

I like:
a campground that is well kept
water
sewer
electricty (spoiled)
WIFI (even more spoiled as of late)
wide spaces
gravel sites are fine
back in or pull through
trees
campfires allowed
fishing
hikeing trails
quiet
campground staff that are friendly

Turn offs, small sites, crowded with permanent set ups, parks allowing off road vehicles (a noise thing)


----------



## rdvholtwood

We prefer:

Wooded spacious sites
Clean Restrooms & Showers
Considerate Neighbors
State Parks vs private CGs
Kind courteous staff
To be back away from the main road or highway
Good Security
Pull Through Sites (now w/our new Outback!)

We usually check with Woodalls for the site rating. I have found pretty much that they are usually pretty close to their ratings.


----------



## clarkely

For a long stay........Nice Bath House................activities/Scenery

Short stay Scenery, Nice People, a "Roomy Site"

The rest........it is what you make it.


----------



## fourwalls

We look for level sites. Sewer dump drain lower than Black tank, that stuff will not run up hill. I don't care what they say. Quiet. A few trees and Water for swimming fishing, boating. full hookup is a plus. but I require electric. Grand son wants to watch movies to get to sleep. No Movie No sleep.


----------



## snew

We love state parks. Lots of room. Places to hike. Great scenery (lakes, mountains...)

As long there is water and electricity, I'm good. Sewer is a luxury. We do dry camp some, but we don't have a Honda generator so when we use the generator we have it seems we are trying to wake the dead.









I'm not a fan of being right up against my neighbor's slide. I want room for my stuff and a place for a campfire.


----------



## psychodad

What is boondocking?
We like large sites(privacy) except when we do the bi annual large group/family camp. Lots of fun. Areas to hike, bike, explore nature, being near water is nice. Wife and I have been to state parks here in Ohio. TV vehicle is less than I need, so we stay kind close to home untill I can replace it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

psychodad said:


> What is boondocking?
> We like large sites(privacy) except when we do the bi annual large group/family camp. Lots of fun. Areas to hike, bike, explore nature, being near water is nice. Wife and I have been to state parks here in Ohio. TV vehicle is less than I need, so we stay kind close to home untill I can replace it.


Boondocking means dry camping. No power...no running water...no showers...no cable TV. And as an added bonus, you typically don't have anyone camping around you. Ah...sounds GREAT to me.

Here is an example. Closest other camping site...1 mile away.


----------



## Nathan

Yep, Boondocking is the ultimate private site!


----------



## bradnjess

Oregon_Camper said:


> Boondocking means dry camping. No power...no running water...no showers...no cable TV. And as an added bonus, you typically don't have anyone camping around you. Ah...sounds GREAT to me.
> 
> Here is an example. Closest other camping site...1 mile away.


Very nice camp site and setup. Anything close to that around here your neighbors would be no more thant 25-50 yards away.

Is it still boondocking if you bring your own power and water? Just curious.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper

bradnjess said:


> Boondocking means dry camping. No power...no running water...no showers...no cable TV. And as an added bonus, you typically don't have anyone camping around you. Ah...sounds GREAT to me.
> 
> Here is an example. Closest other camping site...1 mile away.


Very nice camp site and setup. Anything close to that around here your neighbors would be no more thant 25-50 yards away.

Is it still boondocking if you bring your own power and water? Just curious.

Brad
[/quote]

Thanks...we love that site. Go there every Memorial Day Weekend.

Yup...I still call it dry camping if your bring a generator. I only bring mine on trips where I'll be using my electric motor for my Port-a-boat and then use it to charge the 12v battery.


----------



## campfirenut

Things we look for in a campground are pleasant staff personnell, cleanliness of campground, W/E/S C, activities, some type of activity outside of campground, pool,

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood

campfirenut said:


> Things we look for in a campground are pleasant staff personnell, cleanliness of campground, W/E/S C, activities, some type of activity outside of campground, pool,
> 
> Bob


Agree with what Bob mentioned and add - Quiet - we have been in a few campgrounds were noise goes way past the quiet hour.


----------



## Dub

We always look for....

Remoteness...hate being near cities or noisy roads, I want to be in the wilderness, the more remote the better
Price...competitive.
No Park models...
Pet Friendly...
Wooded or waterfront...
WiFi is nice...
30amp/water...
That's about it, anything extra is nice such as sewer, playgrounds, pools, etc.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Dub said:


> We always look for....
> 
> Remoteness...hate being near cities or noisy roads, I want to be in the wilderness, the more remote the better
> Price...competitive.
> No Park models...
> Pet Friendly...
> Wooded or waterfront...
> WiFi is nice...
> 30amp/water...
> That's about it, anything extra is nice such as sewer, playgrounds, pools, etc.


I have the site for you...I'll bring my generator and a bucket (for the water). No luck on WiFi...heck, it is hard to get cell phone coverage.


----------



## Dub

Oregon_Camper said:


> We always look for....
> 
> Remoteness...hate being near cities or noisy roads, I want to be in the wilderness, the more remote the better
> Price...competitive.
> No Park models...
> Pet Friendly...
> Wooded or waterfront...
> WiFi is nice...
> 30amp/water...
> That's about it, anything extra is nice such as sewer, playgrounds, pools, etc.


I have the site for you...I'll bring my generator and a bucket (for the water). No luck on WiFi...heck, it is hard to get cell phone coverage.
[/quote]

Actually, I am a backpacker by nature and next year I will be flying into the bush of Wrangalls National Park in Alaska for a week with nothing but what's on my back. The more remote, the better. The less hassles of everyday life, the better. For many years I was against RVing due to the pollution from vehicles and the destruction of gorgeous natural areas just so people could park their class A's near something pretty and watch TV outside. But when I married my wife would have nothing to do with a tent, being a 5-star kinda girl. The TT was our compromise. You don't get views like this from the road side:









Granted, if I didn't go RVing with my grandparents as kids I wouldn't have become a backpacker. But the type of RVing we did was remote with a generator and we gathered our water from natural springs. This is why I prefer the more remote locations, I would love to learn more about great places to go boondocking as that is my style. Wife will still make me run the gen so she can have a hot shower though...


----------



## N7OQ

Oregon_Camper said:


> We always look for....
> 
> Remoteness...hate being near cities or noisy roads, I want to be in the wilderness, the more remote the better
> Price...competitive.
> No Park models...
> Pet Friendly...
> Wooded or waterfront...
> WiFi is nice...
> 30amp/water...
> That's about it, anything extra is nice such as sewer, playgrounds, pools, etc.


I have the site for you...I'll bring my generator and a bucket (for the water). No luck on WiFi...heck, it is hard to get cell phone coverage.
[/quote]

Sounds good to me, when can we go?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

N7OQ said:


> We always look for....
> 
> Remoteness...hate being near cities or noisy roads, I want to be in the wilderness, the more remote the better
> Price...competitive.
> No Park models...
> Pet Friendly...
> Wooded or waterfront...
> WiFi is nice...
> 30amp/water...
> That's about it, anything extra is nice such as sewer, playgrounds, pools, etc.


I have the site for you...I'll bring my generator and a bucket (for the water). No luck on WiFi...heck, it is hard to get cell phone coverage.
[/quote]

Sounds good to me, when can we go?








[/quote]

Come on up...I'll get us the sites.


----------



## psychodad

Dub, When son and I tent camped (many years ago) and we would see TT pull in I would say, "That's not camping" Well obviously I have become part of that group and happy to be so. He takes every oportunity to remind me of what I said back then. That's a great picture. Where is it? Camp on.


----------



## Dub

psychodad said:


> Dub, When son and I tent camped (many years ago) and we would see TT pull in I would say, "That's not camping" Well obviously I have become part of that group and happy to be so. He takes every oportunity to remind me of what I said back then. That's a great picture. Where is it? Camp on.


Yeah, the thing is I know how noisy some RVers can be at night for people camping in tents and PUPs and I have vowed not to be one of those rude people if I was going to use an RV to "camp." I still think it's cheating sometimes, but, that's never stopped me from taking a hot shower at the end of the day ;-)

That picture is from Glacier National Park about 5 miles from the road up a huge mountain. I commend the park service for not building roads up to places like that. It kinda takes away from the view when you don't have to work at it to get to see it. This was 180 degrees from the other shot, sorry about the dust spots, never fixed 'em.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Dub said:


> Dub, When son and I tent camped (many years ago) and we would see TT pull in I would say, "That's not camping" Well obviously I have become part of that group and happy to be so. He takes every oportunity to remind me of what I said back then. That's a great picture. Where is it? Camp on.


Yeah, the thing is I know how noisy some RVers can be at night for people camping in tents and PUPs and I have vowed not to be one of those rude people if I was going to use an RV to "camp." I still think it's cheating sometimes, but, that's never stopped me from taking a hot shower at the end of the day ;-)

That picture is from Glacier National Park about 5 miles from the road up a huge mountain. I commend the park service for not building roads up to places like that. It kinda takes away from the view when you don't have to work at it to get to see it. This was 180 degrees from the other shot, sorry about the dust spots, never fixed 'em.









[/quote]

Wouldn't it be great if digital camera's could detect and removed those dust spots on the fly??


----------



## rdvholtwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Dub, When son and I tent camped (many years ago) and we would see TT pull in I would say, "That's not camping" Well obviously I have become part of that group and happy to be so. He takes every oportunity to remind me of what I said back then. That's a great picture. Where is it? Camp on.


Yeah, the thing is I know how noisy some RVers can be at night for people camping in tents and PUPs and I have vowed not to be one of those rude people if I was going to use an RV to "camp." I still think it's cheating sometimes, but, that's never stopped me from taking a hot shower at the end of the day ;-)

That picture is from Glacier National Park about 5 miles from the road up a huge mountain. I commend the park service for not building roads up to places like that. It kinda takes away from the view when you don't have to work at it to get to see it. This was 180 degrees from the other shot, sorry about the dust spots, never fixed 'em.









[/quote]

Wouldn't it be great if digital camera's could detect and removed those dust spots on the fly??








[/quote]

Its a shame - such a nice picture!


----------



## dianee67

Since we are fairly new on TT's we have been fortunate to be camping near a knowledgeable neighbor unexpectedly. For example we were breaking down camp and the awning was a learning experience







. A nice older man walked on over to give us a hand plus he threw in some great tips. Hmmm...should have wrote those down







. It is a good thing to be surrounded by respectful neighbors but even better when they care enough to recognize someone in need. Oh well, I don't think you can sum this up in one word. This is definitely a Newbie need and all campgrounds should come with one!


----------



## shimonts

PDX_Doug said:


> We all have our own ideas of what constitutes a great camping trip, or not. And the places we choose to stay can have a huge impact on our enjoyment of the outing. So, I thought it would be interesting to find out just what are the things that matter to you, when you are deciding where to stay, and where to take a pass on.
> 
> Obviously, the range of camping tastes represented by this group is broad. From commercial campgrounds to boondocking, state parks to members only facilities, so I would anticipate our answers will be equally diverse. But I also expect there will be a lot of commonality in what matters.
> 
> For some it may be back-in vs. drive through sites. Others may be more concerned about a family or pet friendly environment. How about amenities, both on site and off (but nearby). Security? Store? propane? ADA compliant? Do you care if your site is paved or gravel? Maybe you can't live without a fire pit, or a swimming pool. And, by the same token, what are the things that might disqualify a campground from consideration?
> 
> So let's hear it... What matters to you?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> P.S.: As your responses flow in, I will try to keep a consolidated listing on the second post in this thread.


shimonts:
I don't like "slithery" so unfortunately I'm NOT a camper. The ideal rv resort for me would be to create rv park as an extension of all the 5 star hotel chain resorts that have acreage. Instead of a room...you are offered a site, but you get to bring all your dogs and sleep in your own clean bed using all the amenities/facilities of a 5 star resort.

The overall appearance of the resort is VERY important to me and should be immaculate in all areas, with professional landscaping including one or two trees at each site. Oceanfront if applicable. Sites should have patios with pretty durable outdoor furniture. Roadways and pads should be wide, and paved with either a fence partition or bushes for some privacy. The ideal rv resort, (for me) should have STRICT rules about noise, limit to one month length of stay, regard for others, drinking/drugs, conduct, no site clutter and mess, pup and poop patrol/control and RVs should be well kept and clean regardless of age. I think there should be *2* off leash dog parks if any at all...one for big and another for small dogs and NO dangerous breeds. WIFI is a must with GOOD reception on each site, and a Starbucks and restaurant would be a real bonus. The resort itself should be in a good , safe area very NEAR (but not in) the heart of things, with an impressive long entrance. So far, Disney's Fort Wilderness is the only one like this.


----------



## FLYakman

Wer have been on the road now for 23 days on a long western swing. We have camped in private CG throughout the trip. Currently in Oklahoma City heading for home in Tampa.

My list of what's important is not long:

1. Clean,well maintained bathrooms

2. Good-sized pull-thrus

3. Friendly,accomodating hosts.

4. full hook-ups.

Some of the best places we stayed on the trip so far:

1. Grizzley Bear RV in W.Yellowstone,MT

2. Santa Fe Skies RV in Sanat Fe,NM

3.Sioux Falls,KOA

4.Badlands KOA

5.Mt. Rushmore KOA

6.Ft. Amarillo RV

None we stayed at are bad but these were clearly the best.


----------



## The Stephensons

Well, I'm sorta disappointed with the Woodall's guidebook that just came in the mail today. Not sure what I was expecting, but without pictures or detailed descriptions (not on all the ammenities but of individual sites), how is one to know if the caampground or RV park is decent or more of a parking lot? They should have seperate books - one for CAMPERS and one for RV'ers.

When making ONLINE reservations, I really appreciate seeing photos of each site and the park.

What we enjoy in a CAMPGROUND are private, quiet, spacious sites with lots of trees/shade. Close to the beach or the mountains. Hiking opportunities. Photo op's. And a firepit for our smores and pie irons.

Hookups are nice (especially now that we have the Outback) but we're use to dry-camping. Kids like swimming (beach or pool) and/or a playground or a nice place to ride bikes or play. No cable or WiFi necessary. Hey, we're camping! Don't mind dogs as long as they are on leashes and the owners pickup the poop.

DO NOT like camping in a parking lot or so close to another trailer that there's no room for the awning. Or parks lit-up with so many lights you can't sleep at night or see the sky. Noisy, drunken, foul-mouthed neighbors with huge generators that stay up arguing about religion or politics and allow their dogs to bark all night are the worst!

So ... can anyone recommend some good campgrounds in the Northwest that meet these criteria?!?!?!


----------



## Nathan

The Stephensons said:


> Well, I'm sorta disappointed with the Woodall's guidebook that just came in the mail today. Not sure what I was expecting, but without pictures or detailed descriptions (not on all the ammenities but of individual sites), how is one to know if the caampground or RV park is decent or more of a parking lot? They should have seperate books - one for CAMPERS and one for RV'ers.
> 
> When making ONLINE reservations, I really appreciate seeing photos of each site and the park.
> 
> What we enjoy in a CAMPGROUND are private, quiet, spacious sites with lots of trees/shade. Close to the beach or the mountains. Hiking opportunities. Photo op's. And a firepit for our smores and pie irons.
> 
> Hookups are nice (especially now that we have the Outback) but we're use to dry-camping. Kids like swimming (beach or pool) and/or a playground or a nice place to ride bikes or play. No cable or WiFi necessary. Hey, we're camping! Don't mind dogs as long as they are on leashes and the owners pickup the poop.
> 
> DO NOT like camping in a parking lot or so close to another trailer that there's no room for the awning. Or parks lit-up with so many lights you can't sleep at night or see the sky. Noisy, drunken, foul-mouthed neighbors with huge generators that stay up arguing about religion or politics and allow their dogs to bark all night are the worst!
> 
> So ... can anyone recommend some good campgrounds in the Northwest that meet these criteria?!?!?!


We carry a Woodalls, but it is more for finding a place when we are on the go. If you are making reservations ahead of time, do some research on the web. Best I can tell, Woodalls just lists whoever pays them the fee.


----------



## jozway

*Other Outbacks.*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

The Stephensons said:


> Well, I'm sorta disappointed with the Woodall's guidebook that just came in the mail today. Not sure what I was expecting, but without pictures or detailed descriptions (not on all the ammenities but of individual sites), how is one to know if the caampground or RV park is decent or more of a parking lot? They should have seperate books - one for CAMPERS and one for RV'ers.
> 
> When making ONLINE reservations, I really appreciate seeing photos of each site and the park.
> 
> What we enjoy in a CAMPGROUND are private, quiet, spacious sites with lots of trees/shade. Close to the beach or the mountains. Hiking opportunities. Photo op's. And a firepit for our smores and pie irons.
> 
> Hookups are nice (especially now that we have the Outback) but we're use to dry-camping. Kids like swimming (beach or pool) and/or a playground or a nice place to ride bikes or play. No cable or WiFi necessary. Hey, we're camping! Don't mind dogs as long as they are on leashes and the owners pickup the poop.
> 
> DO NOT like camping in a parking lot or so close to another trailer that there's no room for the awning. Or parks lit-up with so many lights you can't sleep at night or see the sky. Noisy, drunken, foul-mouthed neighbors with huge generators that stay up arguing about religion or politics and allow their dogs to bark all night are the worst!
> 
> So ... can anyone recommend some good campgrounds in the Northwest that meet these criteria?!?!?!


http://timberlakecampgroundandrvpark.com/

No pool, beach, ocean or sewer. BUT water, electric, trees, nice sites, not noisy, nice firepits, shower house. Lots of areas to drive to for hiking, geocaching. Oregon_Camper knows the FFFFAAASSSTTTT way to the ice caves too


----------



## CalifRVers

We are new to RVing but I still know what I want! Just like a women isn't it!

*Things we look for*:
Availability, electric, water, sewer would be a bonus, large fairly level scenic sites, grass, trees, picnic table, fire pit, privacy, WiFi, nearby activities such as beaches, lakes, rivers, ghost towns, historic towns, etc., clean well maintained grounds, a general store, dump station, campground website with photos and a friendly staff.

*Things that don't matter*:
Swimming pools, playgrounds and restrooms.

*Things I dislike*:
Disrespectful campers, road noise, baron campground, mud, skunks, bears, ants that bite and did I say disrespectful campers?

Hmm I think thats it for now, but I reserve the right to edit!


----------



## duggy

What we look for: Decent sized, fairly level sites, things to do such as; swimming (prefer lakes over pools), biking & hiking trails, firepit, teenager friendly campgrounds, electricity, showers if it's too cool to swim, prefer provincial or state parks over private parks.

Things we'll take but don't need: Water & sewer, internet.

Turn offs: Excessive noise, muddy sites, places with nothing better to do than sit and eat too much.


----------



## DocDzl

LIKES:
Level site (back to front & side to side) with at least partial shade
On water (preferably a lake with fishing possible)
Trails for walking/hiking
Ingress/Egress roads that don't require 14 spotting assistants to make sure you don't wrap around a tree or drive into a hole
Good drainage
Clean shower facilities
On-site dump station
Electric and water hook-ups
Firepit and table
State, Federal and COE parks
On-Site "supervision", whether by host, ranger, or hired security
Friendly personnel
Established open/close and check in/check out times

DISLIKES:
Sites that are "pass-thrus" to other sites
"Back-in" sites that can't be directly backed into
Rutted roads with extreme turns
People who are loud (regardless of age)
Stray animals
"Circuit riders"--anyone who drives around showing off their TV (extra demerits for Black exhaust from a diesel)

EXTRA ADDED ATTRACTIONS:
On-site store/firewood/ice
Sewer
Cable TV
Internet connection
Swimming area (not necessarily a pool)

Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## DocDzl

duggy said:


> What we look for: Decent sized, fairly level sites, things to do such as; swimming (prefer lakes over pools), biking & hiking trails, firepit, teenager friendly campgrounds, electricity, showers if it's too cool to swim, prefer provincial or state parks over private parks.
> 
> Things we'll take but don't need: Water & sewer, internet.
> 
> Turn offs: Excessive noise, muddy sites, places with nothing better to do than sit and eat too much.


LIKE: Level site (back to front & side to side)
On water (preferably a lake with fishing possible)
Trails for walking/hiking


----------



## MJV

As Canadians in Saskatchewan , our list isen't that different.

We much prefer electric sites ,than not. We usally do not look for full hookup as hard to get in our provincial and regional parks. However clean washrooms and showers are a must. We do not have as many good private campgrounds as our eastern or US neighbours do. So usally we go "camping". A clean ( OK if the grass is cut--keeps mosquitoes down)quiet park with reasonable or large, level, gravel sites is OK. Shaded sites are allways welcome. Unless we are going to a area with an "attraction" we prefer lakes or mountians(when we can go farther).I dislike having to take dusty ,gravel roads to get to our destination, and allways prefer to reach the park on GOOD paved highways.
As I grew up in northern Saskatchewan, we really prefer northern lakes with tall spruce trees, a nice beach ,hiking, fishing, biking etc.
It is nice to be close to a small store , village, etc. when the ice cream urge hits you , or the need to get a few small items. Don't mind having wireless or Blackberry service as we can remain "in touch" with family etc.

Occasionaly we R.V. (yes there is a difference) When we go with our Good Sam chapter, or are visiting a town or city(wedding, Family reunion, etc.) Then it is OK to be parked in rows ,with hookups, closer together, as that is probably the reason we are there anyway!

Dislikes are ,strong winds (allways windy in Sask.) noisy unconsiderate people, drunks, 3-4 not attended large dogs in the next site--could also apply to kids--Excessive bugs or mosquitoes (so many they could carry you away) Mechanical problems, or campground facilities that don't work.

That's about it for us but could probably add or subtract a few things. Marcel and Sharon.


----------

